# احسن لاب توب



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ماهو احسن لاب توب موجود وليش  والموديل 
انا عندي لا ب توب asus وموديل f3f اكو احسن


----------



## faris sd4l (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*للاسف ما عندي معلومات*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*علي حسب علمي ان اللاب الـ hp من احسن الأنواع*

*وهو مع أغلب أصحابي*

*لكن مقدرش أفيدك بمعلومات عن احسن جهاز lap top *

*لأني مش بستخدم غير الكمبيوتر العادي*


----------

